
Ask HN: How to get grant for open source project? - milankragujevic
I want to create an open source project that can help people in impoverished areas or situations access the web affordable and fast with inexpensive devices by offloading processing of content to servers and offering compressed resources for learning. I don&#x27;t have a job but can dedicate time to this project if my living expenses were taken care of.
======
brudgers
My mentor, the late David Crane FAIA, spent a fair portion of his career in
projects that involved designing and creating projects for poor people. His
one rule is:

    
    
      Poor people want exactly the same quality
      as people with money.
    

And by implication, a designer/architect/engineer's job is to provide that.
Providing something less than high quality is poor design. So my suggestion is
to figure out how to provide fast full regular internet just like everyone
wants.

Because when it comes to grant applications, its not about funding a solution
someone wants to build. Right out of graduate school David Crane had designed
a precast concrete emergency shelter for Caribbean hurricane relief. Months
into the project he was proud of his design only to discover that the only
place it made economic sense was lower Manhattan. Booting around the Caribbean
probably would have suggested that earlier.

Good luck.

